# Drum Cooking



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an old 50 gallon drum I use to burn brush off. 

I've been thinking of wrapping up some potatoes and meat and throwing it in there and see what happens. 

Anyone ever try pit smoking this way?


----------



## Wilderness77 (Dec 1, 2012)

Google "ugly drum smoker". Mine is a 85 gallon version. It cooks better than my weber smokey mountain or my trailer smoker.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

This is the best that I get........







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

At our labor day party. A young guy brought a regular old metal garbage can. He has about a half inch hole in two sides about half way down.

He hung 2 turkeys inside the upside down trash can by using a metal rod sticking through the 2 small holes ( like a rotisserie)

He sat the garbage can on 3 bricks for a bit of air can get in. Built a fire around the outside and cooked the turkeys in it.

He didn't have the fire tight up against the can so occasionally, he could go flip it over and check the internal temp.

Worked very well, and pretty quick (compared to oven baking) They were quite tasty.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

jeff47041 said:


> At our labor day party. A young guy brought a regular old metal garbage can. He has about a half inch hole in two sides about half way down.
> 
> He hung 2 turkeys inside the upside down trash can by using a metal rod sticking through the 2 small holes ( like a rotisserie)
> 
> ...


Do you remember how long it took?


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

TechAdmin said:


> Do you remember how long it took?


No. I'll find out though. I see him around about once a week. When I see him, I'll ask.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> I've been thinking of wrapping up some potatoes and meat and throwing it in there and see what happens.


I used to cook potatoes on the exhaust manifold of a '86 John Deere 4850 while doing field work... does that count? You can do the same thing on the engine of your car or truck as well if your taking a road trip.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

TechAdmin said:


> Do you remember how long it took?


Sorry it took so long. I finally saw him tonight.

He said, of course it depends on the size of the bird, but 2 1/2 to 3 hours is normal. He also added that he put a can of beer on the ground under the bird to moisturize. 
He also said that he usually does not set the can on bricks. Just right on the ground.


----------

